# 2011 Chevy 1 ton srw w/XLS



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

We picked up a new truck today. There is no doubt a big difference in the front suspension on these 2011 GM trucks! No need to worry about timbrens or air shocks, the front-end only drops 3/4" when it picks the XLS and that is with the torsion bars untouched set by the factory and with no ballast. The forth pic is with the plow down and the last pic is with the plow raised.


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

That is a great looking truck and plow. I'm so glad to see that GM changed the front suspension. The past 3/4 tons and 1 tons were a joke for holding a plow.


----------



## billm (Dec 31, 2010)

looks sweet! 

could you take some pictures of the front mount? I just picked up a 11' 3500 and would like to see the clearance.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Beauty truck... Looks like it hold the blade great... A little bit of ballast and your set... Thats a heavy blade too!!! All the ford and dodge guys need to see this thread LOL


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sick looking truck man, Congrats.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck!!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

tiaquessa;1318287 said:


> That is a great looking truck and plow. I'm so glad to see that GM changed the front suspension. The past 3/4 tons and 1 tons were a joke for holding a plow.


Your not kidding.



billm;1318317 said:


> looks sweet!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> could you take some pictures of the front mount? I just picked up a 11' 3500 and would like to see the clearance.


I see if I can't do that in the morning and post it tomorrow afternoon.



Triple L;1318327 said:


> Beauty truck... Looks like it hold the blade great... A little bit of ballast and your set... Thats a heavy blade too!!! All the ford and dodge guys need to see this thread LOL


Thanks. Maybe some of thou's guys will come back from the dark side now! Thumbs Up


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Greenmtboy;1318352 said:


> Thanks. Maybe some of thou's guys will come back from the dark side now! Thumbs Up


Nice truck, but not going to happen for me they screwed up the seats in the 08 and newer Chevy's. I can't take more than an hour in my dad's 08 Tahoe before I have to get out and walk around. I can spend 12 hours in my 170,000 mile 06 F350 and my back doesn't even cramp up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Even I'll say it. That's a nice plow truck


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice truck for sure. Looks like the same color as my polaris ranger. Ocean Blue


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

looks awesome any add ons in the works?


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Very very nice rig, where are you in VT?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Triple L;1318327 said:


> Beauty truck... Looks like it hold the blade great... A little bit of ballast and your set... Thats a heavy blade too!!! All the ford and dodge guys need to see this thread LOL


Props to GM for making a truck hold a plow like Ford/Dodge have since the 80's. Now if they can just catch up with the rest of the truck it'll be a hit. Kidding of course!

:laughing:

The 2011's are definitely nice trucks.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

very nice, that heavier front end combined with the tighter radius that gm's have make it a winner for tighter plowing routes.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We are having a wide out put on our 3500 crew srw truck in the next two weeks. Have 18 k on it so far and love everything about it except for the tow mirriors. They block half the side window. Other than that we love it, they really stepped it up. Now if Ford and Dodge could step it up and build diesel trucks that could stay out of the shop , it would all be good .


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marek;1318619 said:


> We are having a wide out put on our 3500 crew srw truck in the next two weeks. Have 18 k on it so far and love everything about it except for the tow mirriors. They block half the side window. Other than that we love it, they really stepped it up. Now if Ford and *Dodge could step it up and build diesel trucks that could stay out of the shop , it would all be good* .


Umm....Cummins aren't reliable? O.....K.....


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Talkin new trucks, have been watchin the dodge forums as we were/ are thinking of picking up a 4500 truck in the spring, seems like alot of problems to me from ford and dodge. Your 99 is old school simple, keep it that way . The new trucks are all having problems and we are not sure which way we are going to go.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Marek;1318619 said:


> We are having a wide out put on our 3500 crew srw truck in the next two weeks. Have 18 k on it so far and love everything about it except for the tow mirriors. They block half the side window. Other than that we love it, they really stepped it up. Now if Ford and Dodge could step it up and build diesel trucks that could stay out of the shop , it would all be good .





plowguy43;1318631 said:


> Umm....Cummins aren't reliable? O.....K.....


I agree...not to be drastic or anything, but WTF are you talking about. The truck sucks asssss (no offense Bobby), but the drive train is one of the best out there.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

RepoMan207;1318709 said:


> I agree...not to be drastic or anything, but WTF are you talking about. The truck sucks asssss (no offense Bobby), but the drive train is one of the best out there.


LOL - you know the 09+ Trucks are waaaay nicer than the old ones.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

plowguy43;1318713 said:


> LOL - you know the 09+ Trucks are waaaay nicer than the old ones.


That's what I thought, but from what the guys are saying about them on the repo/tow forums, they still have carzy issues.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

plowguy43;1318713 said:


> LOL - you know the 09+ Trucks are waaaay nicer than the old ones.


The big change in the gm trucks happened with the 2011 models. 01-10 have the same frame. GM has always made the best trucks out there.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

mossman381;1318720 said:


> GM has always made the best trucks out there.


:laughing: I don't know about all of that. Who are we kidding, they all have their issues. I prefer Ford, although that 6.0 BS that they went though is frustrating. It's making my life miserable right now, they've flooded the used market with them. As appealing as they are, I fear buying one.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

mossman381;1318720 said:


> The big change in the gm trucks happened with the 2011 models. 01-10 have the same frame. GM has always made the best trucks out there.


All they changed was the frame, they still use the same crappy interior/exterior. And I do like them, they are just dated when compared with Dodge/Ford now. If I were to spend my money on equally priced trucks it would go to Ford first, then GM, then Dodge mainly because I don't like the tranny behind the Cummins. The spacing of the gears isn't as well matched as GM/Ford.

Now if Toyota made a 3/4 or 1 ton HINO Diesel..hmmmm


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

RepoMan207;1318721 said:


> :laughing: I don't know about all of that. Who are we kidding, they all have their issues. I prefer Ford, although that 6.0 BS that they went though is frustrating. It's making my life miserable right now, they've flooded the used market with them. As appealing as they are, I fear buying one.


Don't you have a chevy 



plowguy43;1318724 said:


> All they changed was the frame, they still use the same crappy interior/exterior.


They had the nnbs on the 01-10 frame for a few years. I agree with you on the 08-up interior of the chevys. Never did get used to my 08 controls. The interior on the 01-07 is perfect. The exterior on the new chevys is great. One of the best bodies gm has made. If they only made it out of thicker sheetmetal


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck and plow. The new 2011 GM HD trucks are wicked nice trucks.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

mossman381;1318768 said:


> Don't you have a chevy


Yup, sorta. She just sold. I own it for another week. Let's just say I have my reasons for getting rid of her.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We got (2) 2012, 3500 SRW, duramax's, one standard cab and one crew cab, and noticed same thing didn't have to touch torsion bars too with 9'2" vxt on them. Good looking trucks...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

RepoMan207;1318772 said:


> Yup, sorta. She just sold. I own it for another week. Let's just say I have my reasons for getting rid of her.


You will be back in a chevy


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Say what you want i would still put any of my dodge trucks up against any other brand out there!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Yooper75;1318372 said:


> Nice truck, but not going to happen for me they screwed up the seats in the 08 and newer Chevy's. I can't take more than an hour in my dad's 08 Tahoe before I have to get out and walk around. I can spend 12 hours in my 170,000 mile 06 F350 and my back doesn't even cramp up.





MIDTOWNPC;1318388 said:


> Even I'll say it. That's a nice plow truck





mossman381;1318402 said:


> Nice truck for sure. Looks like the same color as my polaris ranger. Ocean Blue





randomb0b123;1318482 said:


> looks awesome any add ons in the works?





joshg;1318505 said:


> Very very nice rig, where are you in VT?





ProTouchGrounds;1318618 said:


> very nice, that heavier front end combined with the tighter radius that gm's have make it a winner for tighter plowing routes.





mercer_me;1318769 said:


> Nice truck and plow. The new 2011 GM HD trucks are wicked nice trucks.





billm;1318317 said:


> looks sweet!
> 
> could you take some pictures of the front mount? I just picked up a 11' 3500 and would like to see the clearance.


Thanks guys. Nothing special for for add on's, just backup, lights, amber light and a snow foil. 
billm, is this what you wanted to see?


----------



## billm (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks! Just what I wanted to see. 

Looks like you lost zero ground clearance in the front with the mount being level with the lower bumper trim. 

Best of luck with the new rig


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's awesome. Those wheels are kinda fugly though.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

absolutely love the color of that truck! great pick

as for the front suspension.. the only thing GM now has to do it throw a solid axle in there... then they'll be perfectwesport


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

XLS I am jealous


----------

